# Primavera - Rider died



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Anyone see this? A friend of mine came up on the accident just after the fellow went down. Condolences to family and friends.

http://www.chicoer.com/news/bayarea/ci_3749288


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

snapdragen said:


> Anyone see this? A friend of mine came up on the accident just after the fellow went down. Condolences to family and friends.
> 
> http://www.chicoer.com/news/bayarea/ci_3749288


Oh man, I was just at that road a few weeks ago. Kinda scary road. How do you die from a crash?? This is the third time I've read something like this. Sierra road last year and Hicks road the year before. Both, no cars involved.

francois


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

snapdragen said:


> Anyone see this? A friend of mine came up on the accident just after the fellow went down. Condolences to family and friends.
> 
> http://www.chicoer.com/news/bayarea/ci_3749288


From what I have heard and read what happened was he went over the handlebars and landed on his face. Someone I know also came up on the accident, some other riders were trying to revive him. Apparently as my wife was descending she saw the ambulance on the way up but didn't see the accident. I didn't see anything myself as I was done around 12pm. I'm sorry to hear he didn't make it.


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

snapdragen said:


> Anyone see this? A friend of mine came up on the accident just after the fellow went down. Condolences to family and friends.
> 
> http://www.chicoer.com/news/bayarea/ci_3749288


Way bummer!! The last time I did this ride, the route went up the steep side of Palomares but I do remember that the descent section does have some twists and turns. The part that scared me more was riding on the shoulder, on Niles Canyon, with all of the traffic.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

I just found out, this gentleman evidentlly had a heart attack while riding. Not sure if this is the same person that went over the handlebars - I think I heard something about that too-a different rider who is recovering.


----------

